# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Enorme spierpijn en kaluim tekort, help!

## anoniem1990

Beste lezers,
Mijn vriendin 19 jaar ligt momenteel in het ziekenhuis, ik maak mij erg zorgen, misschien kunnen jullie meedenken of misschien heeft u dezelfde ervaring gehad.
Hieronder wat meer informatie zo duidelijk mogelijk gemaakt.

*Standaard Medicatie:*
* Kaletra (tegen HIV) 1 x per dag 4 stuks
* Truvada (tegen HIV) 1 x per dag 1 stuk
* Prikpil 1 st. p/3m

*Extra Medicatie:*
* Calcichew D3 kauwtabletten 500mg/400IE (te laag) 1 x per dag 1 stuk
* Kaliumchloride tabletten mga 600mg (te laag) 3 x per dag 2 stuk
* Nutricia Drankjes (ondergewicht) 2 x per dag 1 stuk

*Klachten:*
1. Enorme Spierpijn 
* Zonder handen kan ze niet uit bed komen
* Bij elke stap vreselijke pijn
* Valt soms neer door een schok in haar rug
* Fiets opstappen moeilijk, fietsen lukt verder wel 
* Geen enkele huishouden kunnen doen vanwege enorme pijn
* Spieren verstijft, na massage iets beter maar nog steeds dat het lopen 
en opstaan niet wilt i.v.m. pijn
* Hard gezegd maar de waarheid, een omaatje met een rollator loopt 
letterlijk nog sneller als haar

2. Kalium blijft te laag
* Sinds in het ziekenhuis, elke dag infuus met kaliumchloride en 
bloedafname, de volgende dag is het Kaliumgehalte weer veel te laag.

*Behandelingen:*
* Fysiotherapie (tegen de spierpijn) geen vorderingen gemaakt in een half 
jaar nog steeds dezelfde spierpijn, alleen kracht is iets toegenomen, nog 
steeds erg traag, moeizaam en pijn tijdens lopen
* Diëtiste (aan komen met een voedingsschema en Nutricia drankjes)

*Onderzoeken:*
* EMG-scan, (zenuwstelstel en reactie van spieren) testresultaten OK

*Feiten:*
* Ze is geboren met HIV, echter niet zichtbaar meer in het bloed, kunnen 
gewoon vrijen zonder condoom, ik zelf laat me testen en telkens hiv 
negatief, dus dat betekend goed.
* Door eerdere medicatie heeft de nier vroeger een klap gekregen wat te 
zien is op de röntgen, echter werkt de nier volgens het ziekenhuis nog wel
* Momenteel sinds 31 augustus tot heden opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en 
ik zie ze niet echt vordering maken, vandaar de vraag of dat u misschien 
kunt helpen?

----------


## MissMolly

Ik ben geen arts, maar het klinkt alsof ze om een of andere reden de kalium niet opneemt.
Kan dit een bijwerking zijn van een van de medicijnen?
Hebben de artsen al onderzocht waarom de kaliumwaarden zo laag blijven?
Worden de kaliumwaarden eenmaal per dag bepaald of meerdere keren?
Misschien kan het verloop van de kaliumwaarden over de dag de artsen op het juiste spoor zetten.....

----------

